# 2004 (or '05) Colnago Classic, lugged steel



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

It has a Veloce triple, unfortunately. Plan on putting a compact Campy groupo someday. It is in perfect condition- nary a scratch. It now has a Selle San Marco saddle, and Look Keo pedals. Will change to white bartape, and whitewall tires. Picked it up for only $650 in Boulder. I recently saw this exact model in a larger size for $1000 on CL. The wife needed a bike to ride while she was there for 3-1/2 weeks while working on her dissertation. Wife is now back and the bike is still in Boulder and will remain there until she is completely finished with school (since she will need a bike to commute and ride with when she goes back every few months).

The great thing is, because it is a 54cm, I can put on a 120 stem and ride it!!! Hell, I could probably ride it the way it is set up now.


----------



## Le Turbo (Jun 10, 2010)

Lovely! Excellent bargain. Sweet ride. Lucky wife. Sigh. Best bikes in the world.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

You got a deal!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks Dino and Le Turbo! My wife really likes this bike. Her enthusiasm is different with this bike for some reason. She said, the more she rides it the more she likes it. I think I have made her a steel convert. She doesn't like any of the carbon frames she has test ridden and prefers Ti and now maybe steel! She has some other nice rides- a Titus Ti FCR and an AL/carbon stay Orbea Mitis Dama.

Dino, do you still ride the Klein Quantum and the Colnago Master X-light? Did you add anything new to your stable?

Le Turbo, I see that you own a couple of nice Colnago steel steeds yourself! What frame is the red one? They are both beautiful! What about the Corsa? Is that a Merckx?


----------



## Le Turbo (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello Ride-Fly. The red bike is a Superissimo, but I haven't been able to find a lot of detail about it. I wish the Italians had been a little more organised with their serial numbers, so we could get an idea of when it was made - my guess is the mid to late 90's. I must say, whenever I take either one out, it always draws an admiring little circle. Yep, Corsa is a Merckx. It should be fitted with Campy, but I'll probably use this as my "race" bike (in my case, it's a euphemism) so the group will be Shimano 7800 that someone gave me, and I'm thinking of Easton wheels. If my budget ever extends that far ...


----------

